# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  A propos de "about:blank"

## JJJJJ

Bonjour,

j'ai trouv quelques sites qui parlent de ce virus d'internet "about**:blank" qui semble difficile  radiquer lorsqu'il s'est introduit.
Certains sites poposent des outils "gratuits" pour l'liminer, mais c'est de la pub cache comme on peut s'en douter : ce qui est gratuit, c'est l'analyse et quand on arrive au stade du nettoyage, il faudrait sortir la carte de crdit (hors de question, surtout avec des sites dont on n'a aucune notion de la scurit et du srieux)
Ma question : o trouver un site ou un forum dont on puisse avoir confiance pour traiter ce problme de about**:blank ?
A ceux qui ont rencontr problme et qui veullent bien faire partager leur exprience, merci par avance. 

(J'ai Norton Internet Security, actif et bien  jour, mais "about**:blank" est pass quand mme... Je me demande bien comment )

----------


## Benj.

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai trouv quelques sites qui parlent de ce virus d'internet "about**:blank" qui semble difficile  radiquer lorsqu'il s'est introduit.


about**:blank c'est juste "l'adresse" d'une page blanche/vide. Je vois pas trs bien le rapport avec un virus ici.

Tu peux quand mme accder  Internet ? Il suffit sinon de changer la page de dmarrage de ton navigateur pour ne plus passer par cette page, tout simplement.

----------


## Michal

Il s'agit d'un virus nomm about**:blank  :;):

----------


## Benj.

J'avais un doute, au temps pour moi alors.

Sinon j'ai trouv ceci :



> Un outil  uninstall_BHO_About_blank.exe, dont la provenance nous est malheureusement inconnue, mais garanti sans virus,  a t fourni par JacK  sur les forums. Il permet de supprimer la plupart des variantes du trs coriace *BHO About:_Blank*. Aprs excution de l'outil, ouvrir les options Internet et redfinir une page d'accueil.


Source : http://www.d2i.ch/pn/az/s.html
cf paragraphe "_Nettoyer un systme parasit_"

Si a peut aider.

----------


## JJJJJ

Merci pour l'info et les rfrences. 
Je vais regarder cela trs attentivement et avec prudence, avant de me lancer dans des manip qui ne sont pas sans risque.
Ce qui me laisse perplexe, c'est que l'analyse complte par Norton Internet Security (version la plus rcente et dfinition des virus  jour) ne dtecte rien du tout.
Pourtant "about**:blank" est bien l. Les accs sont considrablement ralentis ou bloqus et parfois une notification : attente de http//www.about**:blank

----------


## JJJJJ

Bonjour,

je me suis quand mme dcid  excuter l'outil : "uninstall_BHO_About_blank.exe"
Aprs rtablissement de la page de dmarrage d'Internet Explorer, le rsultat est :
Je n'ai pas vu (jusqu' prsent) raparaitre la mention   Attente de http//www.about**:blank , ce qui est bon signe.
Mais les dlais d'accs restent aussi anormalement longs, ce qui fait craindre que le problme ne soit pas vraiment rsolu. 
J'ai mme l'impression que cela empire de jour en jour et que, si a continue, je vais prochainement ne plus pouvoir me connecter du tout.

----------


## JJJJJ

Bonjour,

En attendant, je travaille principalement sur un autre ordinateur.
Quant  celui qui est pollu, ds que j'aurais le temps je lui rglerai son sort en reformatant le disque dur et rinstalation complte, sauf si j'apprends entre-temps qu'un remde moins radical existe.
En tout cas, merci  ceux qui ont rpondu  mon message.

----------


## JJJJJ

Bonjour,

ceci pour informer ceux qui auraient le problme de virus about**:blank et qui cherchent un remde.



> En attendant, je travaille principalement sur un autre ordinateur.
> Quant  celui qui est pollu, ds que j'aurais le temps je lui rglerai son sort en reformatant le disque dur et rinstalation complte


Avant de passer  ce remde radical, j'ai essay d'excuter une seconde fois le programme uninstall_BHO_About_blank.exe et ensuite rtabli la page de dmarrage habituelle.
Il faut dire aussi que j'ai arrt et redmarr l'ordinateur, ce qui n'avait pas t fait aprs la premire tentative.
Toujours est-il qu'prs  ces oprations, tout semble tre redevenu normal (pas de signe d'about**:blank et dlais de connections normaux).
Le programme uninstall_BHO_About_blank.exe semble donc avoir t efficace, dans mon cas.
Merci de me l'avoir indiqu et surtout flicitations  celui qui l'a ralis.

----------

